# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Πρόβλημα με gloster

## soc

προς ολα τα μελη που ξερουν..........το καναρινακι μου ειναι αρρωστο?σημερα το απογευμα το πηρα κ το κουρεψε ο ιδιοκτητης του pet.η φωτο ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη γιανα την δειτε καλα.ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορουμε να δουμε κατι εμφανες απο τη φωτο ,εκτος του οτι η φτερουγα ειναι καπως πεσμενη κατι που κανουν καποιες φορες οταν δεν ειναι καλα .αλλα μπορει να ειναι και τυχαιο .τι ειναι αυτο που σε κανει να ανησυχεις; βαλε φωτο και απο τις κουτσουλιες και περιεγραψε τη συμπεριφορα του

----------


## soc

στην αρχη οταν το εβαλα στο κλουβι ηταν καλα εφαγε κανονικα ,το νερακι του φυσιολογικα.μετα απο καμμια ωρα εκατσε σε αυτη την σταση.δεν ηταν βεβαια συνεχεια ετσι αλλα χτυπουσε τα φτερα του κανονικα ανταλλαξε ηχους με το αρσενικο το οποιο το εχω απεναντι του,πεταξε στο κλουβι του φυσιολογικα αλλα μετα παλι ετσι εκατσε.δεν μπορω αυτη την στιγμη να βγαλω φωτο τις κουτσουλιες δυστυχως.το απογευμα το πηρα κ ειμαι μεσα στο αγχος τωρα μην εχει κατι

----------


## jk21

ειναι βραδυ ,μπορει να χαλαρωνε πριν το κουρνιασμα .η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος αρχικα στρεσσαρει .καλο σημαδι για την υγεια οτι κελαηδα .θα το δεις και αυριο .να τα εχεις σε ξεχωρο κλουβι για κανενα μηνα σαν καραντινα . ετσι κι αλλιως πρεπει να την κραταμε .

----------


## soc

αυριο θα προσπαθησω να  βγαλω φωτο τις κουτσουλιες για να εχεις μια καλυτερη εικονα γιατο θεμα.μακαρι να ειναι ετσι λογω αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος κ αυριο να ειναι οκ..με το αρσενικο μετα απο κανενα μηνα θα τα βαλω μαζι..στο μαγαζι που το εβλεπα ηταν μεσα στην τρελη χαρα κ αποφασισα να το παρω επειδη ηταν ζωηρουλα

----------


## mariakappa

αρα  αφου πριν ηταν ζωηρη μαλλον ειναι το στρες.δως της λιγο χρονο.

----------


## soc

απλως αγχωθηκα οταν την ειδα ετσι κ δε ηξερα τι να κανω γιαυτο προσπαθησα να ανεβασω φωτο γιανα μου πειτε την γνωμη σας παιδια.σας ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες που μου δωσατε,,αν ειστε ολοι παντα καλα

----------


## jk21

Σωκρατη σε ευχαριστουμε αλλα περιμενουμε να μας πεις και τη συνεχεια οτι ολα κυλανε οκ .μην διστασεις σε οτι χρειαστεις !

----------


## soc

αυριο το απογευμα θα σας ενημερω πληρως γιατην προοδο της.παιδια οτι κ αν πω για σας ειναι λιγο...

----------


## mitsman

Σωκρατη καλησπερα!!! τι κανει το μικρο?

----------


## soc

[IMG]<script src='http://img402.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=p2001121144.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>[/IMG]παιδια αυτες ειναι οι κουτσουλιες απο το θυληκο μου...εχει κανεις ιδεα αν ειναι αρρωστο το καναρινακι μου?ευχαριστω

----------


## soc

καλησπερα δημητρη..μολις ανεβασα τις κουτσουλιες του..τις ειδες?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω να σου πω την αληθεια μου!!!! Κοιταω και ξανακοιταω αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω... δεν μου πολυαρεσουν! αλλα καλυτερα να μας πει ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ jk21

----------


## soc

[IMG] το κοριτσι μου ετσι καθεται τωρα...τρωει κανονικα ανταλλασει ηχους με το αρσενικο χτυπαει τα φτερα του δυνατα αλλα παραμενει ετσι παλι...

----------


## mariakappa

καλημερα :Happy0062:  στις κουτσουλιες υπαρχουν αχωνευτα σπορακια?

----------


## soc

καλημερα!!οχι δεν υπαρχουν..εκατσα κ  κοιταξα αυτη την παραμετρο..οι κουτσουλιες της ειναι σφιχτες ας το πουμε ετσι..εχεις ιδεα αν εχει κατι το καναρινακι μου?

----------


## mariakappa

ειναι μια κουτσουλια που εχει περιεργο χρωμα.τι του εδωσες να φαει?

----------


## soc

σπορακια κ αυγοτροφη...δεν την εδωσα φρουτα κ λαχανικα

----------


## mariakappa

οκ.αρα η κουτσουλια η κιτρινη ειναι αυγοτροφη.οι κουτσουλιες της δεν ειναι πολυ σφικτες αλλα ουτε και διαρροια το λες.τις πρωτες μερες τα πουλια οταν τα φερουμε σπιτι παρουσιαζουν διαρροια λογω στρες.ειναι κινητικη ή μενει συνεχως στην ιδια πατηθρα?

----------


## soc

δεν θα ελεγα οτι ειναι κινητικη ιδιαιτερα..οταν πιναει η διψαει κανει την βολτα της κανονικα χτυπαει τα φτερα της αλλα μετα καθεται συνεχως στην ιδια πατηθρα.

----------


## mariakappa

τοτε κατι συμβαινει.μην αγχωνεσαι ομως μαλλον πρεπει να παρει σκορδονερο και μηλοξυδο.οχι βεβαι και τα 2 μαζι.θα σου πει ο δημητρης καλυτερα.
μερικες φορες το στρες ενεργοποιει προβληματα που τυχον υπαρχουν στο πουλι.σταματησε την αυγοτροφη του εμποριου και φτιαξε δικη σου.μεσα στο φορουμ θα βρεις πολλες συνταγες.επισης προσεξε την διατροφη του.μεσα στην ενοτητα διατροφη θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες.με την σωστη διατροφη μπορουμε να λυσουμε πολλα περισσοτερα προβληματα απ'οτι νομιζουμε.μιλαω εκ πειρας.

----------


## soc

μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου πεις αμεσα τι πρεπει να κανω τωρα?σκορδονερο και μηλοξυδο ειναι μια προταση.να του αλλαξω κ τροφη?τι να του βαλω?

----------


## jk21

δεν μου αρεσει κυριως το ανορθωμενο πτερωμα .δινεις μεσα σε 100 ml νερου που εχεις σπασει μια σκελιδα σκορδου και ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου μηλοξυδο .το εχεις σε θερμο χωρο κοντα σε καλοριφερ στο οποιο εχεις και ενα ποτηρι πανω με νερο για να εξατμιζεται και να μην πεσει πολυ η υγρασια πλησιον του πουλιου . θα δεις πως θα εξελιχθει και ισως σου πω να δωσεις και φαρμακο αν συνεχισει ετσι .η αλλαγη περιβαλλοντος μπορει να εχει επηρεασει (και τις κουτσουλιες ) αλλα επειδη εχει ερθει απο πετσοπαδικο με πολλα πουλια (αρκετα αρρωστα ) ολα ειναι επιφοβα

----------


## soc

αρα το σκορδονερο και μηλοξυδο μαζι σε 100ml..φρουτα η λαχανικα να του βαλω?να του βαλω κανενα αυγουλακι μηπως?

----------


## jk21

οχι μονο σπορους για δυο μερες για να δουμε τις κουτσουλιες .ισως σου πω νωριτερα για φαρμακο αν το πουλακι δεις και αρχιζει να κοιμαται και την ημερα

----------


## soc

δημητρη αποτο μεσημερι μεχρι τωρα πααρατηρησα τα εξης...οτι τρωει κ πινει νερο κανονικα το καναρινι,χτυπαει τα φτερα του κοβει μερικες βολτες μεσα στο κλουβι αλλα μετα καθεται παλι σε αυτη την σταση οπως σας εδειξα στην φωτο,δεν κελαηδα δυνατα αλλα ανταλλασει ηχους με το αρσενικο.ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα καπως με αυτα που σε ειπα.τροφη μονο σπορους την εχω κ οχι αυγοτροφη.δεν κοιμαται απλως ειναι μαζεμενο κ με στεναχωρει πολυ αυτη η εικονα.

----------


## δημητρα

μηπως πρεπει να κοιταξεις λιγο την κοιλια του για εντερικα? το πουλακι φαινεται λιγο αδιαθετο. την αναπνοη την ελενξες? 

υ.γ ειναι γκλοστερ?

----------


## mitsman

> υ.γ ειναι γκλοστερ?


Οσο ειμαι εγω καρδερινα!
Δεν το σκεφτηκα καν μπροστα στο προβλημα!!! εχεις δικιο Δημητρη!

----------


## soc

θα σε πω αυτα που βλεπω ακριβως...αναπνεει καπως γρηγορα αν μπορω να το πω αυτο...οσο γιατα εντερικα πως θα την δω..δεν ξερω απο αυτα γιαυτο κ σας ρωτω..ειναι θυληκο γκλοστερ κονσορτ

----------


## δημητρα

γεια σου δημητρη :bye: δεν εγινε τιποτα απλα ρωτησα, αμα ηταν gloster θα ηθελα μικρα σιγουρα. ας βοηθησουμε ομως τον φιλο, gloster η οχι τα συμπτωματα ειναι τα ιδια σε ολα.

----------


## jk21

επειδη αυριο το πρωι θα φυγω θα εχω και δεν θα εχω δικτυο μεχρι κυριακη απογευμα ,θα εχω μιλησει με το δημτρη (mitsman ) και αν το πουλακι παροτι τη ζεστη αυριο ειναι φουσκωμενο ,τοτε θα σου στειλει με πμ καποιο φαρμακο που μπορεις να βρεις και σε φαρμακειο  .... παλι σαν να επαισε ψιλοεπιδημια τις τελευταιες μερες .. τι ναπω ... και αλλα παιδια με προβληματα .ξανα πριν κανενα μηνα νομιζω ειχαμε τα ιδια

----------


## soc

δημητρη σε ευχαριστω...τουλαχιστον θα στρωσει το καναρινακι μου μετα απο καποιες μερες?θα ακολουθησω τις οδηγιες που με δωσες με το σκορδονερο κ μηλοξυδο κ να δουμε τι προοδο καναμε

----------


## mitsman

Οτι και να σου πουμε εδω ειναι εικασιες!!! το καλυτερο θα ηταν να το εβλεπε ενας πτηνιατρος!!!
Απο εκει και περα εμεις σου λεμε καποιες γνωμες γιατι ισως δεν εχεις τηνν δυνατοτητα να πας σε γιατρο!


Ελπιζουμε να παει καλυτερα!

----------


## mariakappa

καλημερα.πως παει το πουλακι?

----------


## soc

καλημερα...η μικρουλα μου ηπιε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο απο το σκορδονερο με μηλοξυδο που της εκανε χθες..την βλεπω πιο ζωηρη απο χθες να μην την ματιαξω την κουκλα μου αλλα την βλεπω καπου καπου να καθεται με καπως ανοιχτα τα φτερα της...μηπως αυτος που την κουρεψε στο πετ της επιασε ατσαλα τα φτερα της?υπαρχει κανενα τετοιο ενδεχομενο?

----------


## mariakappa

γιατι την κουρεψε?

----------


## mitsman

Τα γκλοστερ τα κουρευουν για να γεννησουν αν ειναι πολυ φουντωτα.....

με ανησυχει οτι εχει ανοιχτα τα φτερα της!

----------


## soc

καλησπερα στη παρεα!!!!!!!!!παντως η μικρουλα που την παρατηρησα σημερα πολυ ωρα ειχει ορεξη για τροφη κ για νερο.ακριβως γιαυτο το λογο την κουρεψε που ειπε ο δημητρης...

----------


## mitsman

Ελπιζω να κοιμαται τωρα!!! εεε?????

----------


## soc

ναι φιλαρακι!!!!!!!!!την εχω στο δωματιο μου σκεπασμενη με σεντονακι οπως με ειπες!!!!ενα κοριτσι εχουμε πρεπει να την προσεχουμε χαχαχα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

ευγε!!! ετσι πρεπει να φερεστε στις γυναικες.

----------


## soc

μην ανοιγεις θεμα μαρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!αααα ολα κ ολα!!!!!την μαιρι μου[gloster] την εχω σαν τα ματια μου...

----------


## jk21

ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗ θελω να δεις αυριο αν εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα σαν την τελευταια φωτο που ειχες βαλει στη διαρκεια της ημερας .σημερα ειχε;

----------


## soc

δημητρη θα σου πω πως την ειδα σημερα..καθοταν που κ που οπως την τελευταια φωτο αλλα την ειδα πιο ζωηρη..πετουσε συνεχεια μεσα στο κλουβι της κ ετρωγε κανονικα.αυριο θα ανεβασω μια φωτο για να σχηματισεις μια καλυτερη εικονα.εχεις ιδεα τι μπορει να εχει η μικρη?παιζει ρολο που καθεται στην ιδια θεση?

----------


## jk21

για ενα πουλακι που πηρες μαλλον με υπαρχων προβλημα ειναι δυσκολο οχι μονο να δωσεις απαντηση στο τι εχει (αυτο το κανουν οι γιατροι με καταλληλη εξεταση ) αλλα και να εικασεις .αν την εβλεπα ετσι και μου ελεγες οτι ειναι για 2 βδομαδες δεν θα πηγαινε το νου μου σε μικροβιο αλλα σε μυκητες και αν ηταν και αγριοπουλι ισως σε κοκκιδια .αλλα εδω δεν ξερουμε το ποτε ξεκινησε το προβλημα .επειδη οι μυκητες δεν αναπτυσσονται ραγδαια ωστε να κινδυνευσει σε 2-3 μερες απο αυτους ,θα σου ελεγα να ξεκινησεις με καποια αντιβιωση .υπαρχουν και ισχυροτερη αλλα δεν δινουμε την πλεον δραστικη ετσι χωρις εξετασεις .ουτε καν αυτη που θα σου πω αν εχεις σκοπο να πας σε γιατρο το πουλακι .για να κανει καλλιεργεια πρεπει να μην του εχεις δωσει φαρμακο .αν δεν εχεις σκοπο  να πας σε γιατρο ,αν θες παρε απο κτηνιατρικα ειτε την cosumix plus απο καταστημα κτηνιατρικων σε δοσολογια 1,5 γρ στο 1 λιτρο νερο  (θελει να εχεις ζυγαρια του γρ ή απο εκει που θα σου τη δωσουν να σου πουνε δοση με συγκεκριμενο δοσομετρητη )  ή την bactrimel (σιροπι ) απο φαρμακειο στην ποσοτητα του 0,15 εως 0.2 ml στα 100 ml νερου  για 6 μερες .να εχεις ομως το πουλακι πριν απο ολα σε αρκετη ζεστη (τοπικα πανω απο 27 βαθμου ) .η διατηρηση ανορθωμενου πτερωματος για 3η μερα με ανησυχει οτι δεν ειναι μονο θεμα προσαρμογης ...

----------


## soc

Επειδη ειναι η πρωτη φορα που μου συμβαινει κατι τετοιο,τι μου προτεινεις απο την εμπειρια σου?να παω σε γιατρο η να ξεκινησω την θεραπεια που μου συνεστησες?αν αυριο την δω παλι ετσι τοτε εχουμε προβλημα..

----------


## jk21

το ρωτας; ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ οποιος εχει τη δυνατοτητα προσβασης σε ΚΤΗΝΙΑΤΡΟ με εμπειρια και σε πτηνα εκτος απο μεγαλα ζωα και που οταν χρειαζεται διενεργει εξετασεις και δεν δινει κατευθειαν πριν απο αυτες την ισχυροτερη αντιβιωση (μετα την τελεση εξετασης εκεινος κρινει ποια πρεπει να δωσει ) για να εχει το κεφαλι του ησυχο ,δεν στηριζεται σε κανεναν jk (πτυχιουχος εκπαιδευτικος στα ηλεκτρονικα... ) και σε κανενα φορουμ και πηγαινει στο γιατρο .σαφως εδω ειμαστε παντα να συζητησουμε οποια εξελιξη και ισως να μαθουμε και απο αυτη σου την επαφη .

----------


## soc

θα δω πως θα ειναι η μικρη το πρωι κ αναλογως θα πραξω...εχω εναν κτηνιατρο στην περιοχη μου  κ θα πεταχτω να τον ρωτησω αν εχει ιδεα απο πτηνα..σαφως κ θα σας πω αυριο οποια εξελιξη θα εχουμε

----------


## mitsman

Σωκρατη πως ειναι η μικρη σημερα??

Να σας ενημερωσω οτι σε συνομιλια εχθες με τον Σωκρατη μου ειπε οτι ηταν παρα πολυ καλυτερα!
 :Party0038:  :: 


Ελπιζω σημερα να ειναι τελειως καλα!

----------


## jk21

πηγε σε γιατρο; εδωσε καποιο απο τα φαρμακα;

----------


## soc

καλησπερα παιδια!!!!αυτη η μικρη με εχει τρελανει.........θυληκο δεν ειναι????ολα κυλουσαν τελεια χθες κ ξαφνικα το βραδι την ακουγα να κανει τσακ τσακ λες κ ετρωγε σπορακια...εκατσα κ την παρακολουθησα αρκετη ωρα κ συνεχιζε να το κανει....οποτε καταλαβαινω οτι κατι εχει...ξυπναω το πρωι κ την πηγαινω στο γιατρο κ μου λεει ακαρεα στο αναπνευστικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!μου εδωσε αντιβιωση στο νερο κ σταγονες να ριξω κατω απο τα φτερα της κ πισω στο κεφαλη της...τωρα που την κοιταω εχει σταματησει να κανει αυτο τον ηχο ευτυχως.

----------


## mitsman

Σωκρατη ειναι ακαρεα της τραχειας!!!
η λυση ειναι pulmosan, vetermec.... σου εχει δωσει κατι απο αυτα????????????

----------


## soc

μου εδωσε 2 ενεσεις η οποια η μια περιεχει ιβερμεκτινη[αυτη ειναι γιατο δερμα] κ η αλλη περιεχει μαρμποφλοξακινη αν διαβαζω καλα[αυτη ειναι γιατο νερο αντιβιωση]

----------


## mitsman

Δεν χρειαζεται αντιβιωση για τα ακαρεα της τραχειας!!!!
Η ιβερμεκτινη για να δρασει δεν πρεπει να αποροφηθει απο τα πουπουλα!!! ετσι???

----------


## soc

ναι δημητρη προσεξα πολυ καλα...η μανα μου επιανε την μαιρι κ εγω εριξα της σταγονες προσεχτικα πανω στο δερμα της...προληπτικα μου εδωσε την αντιβιωση.μου συναιστησε να βαλω κ στο αρσενικο προληπτικα στο νερο του κ παν ενδεχομενο

----------


## mitsman

Αφου τα ειπε ο γιατρος............

----------


## soc

λες να εκανε γκαφα ο γιατρος???μην μου βαζεις φωτιες φιλαρακι χαχαχχα....ειναι σοβαρο δημητρη αυτο που εχει το καναρινι?

----------


## mitsman

Οχι οχι!!!! δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο!!!
Αυτο με την αντιβιωση δεν μου αρεσε... αλλα αφου το ειπε ο γιατρος προς θεου... κατι θα ξερει!

----------


## soc

θα περιμενουμε μια βδομαδα γιανα δουμε αποτελεσματα....το νερο καθε μερα αλλαγη με αντιβιωση....κ καθε 4 βδομαδες θα την ριχνω ιβερμεκτινη..φιλαρακι τωρα την εχω για υπνο...αφου δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο μου εφυγε ενα βαρος γιατι ειναι κουκλα η μικρη κ με εχει τρελανει..δημητρη στην διατροφη της να προσεξω κατι?να προσθεσω τιποτα επιπλεον οπως φρουτα η λαχανικα?

----------


## mitsman

Θα τα πουμε αυτα σε αλλο θεμα!!!! οχι εδω... 
ιβερμεκτινη θα κανεις επαναληψη καθε 10 μερες για αλλες δυο φορες!!! Δηλαδη σε 10 μερες απο σημερα και σε 20 μερες απο σημερα!

ΝΑΙ?

----------


## soc

οκ φιλε!!!!

----------


## mitsman

το φαρμακο στο εδωσε σε ενεσεις.. τι εννοεις ακριβως????

Μια σταγονα δεν σου ειπε να ριξεις???

----------


## soc

επειδη στο ιατρειο του ειχε μεγαλα μπουκαλια απο τα φαρμακα που σε αναφερα πηρε τις ενεσεις κ τις γεμισε.μια σταγονα πισω απο καθε φτερο κ πισω απο το λαιμο του.

----------


## mitsman

εγω ξερω για μια σταγονα... η ιβερμεκτινη ειναι πολυ ισχυρο δηλητηριο!!!!!
Απο εκει και περα δεν μπορω να παρω τιποτα στο λαιμο μου αφου στο ειπε ο κτηνιατρος!

----------


## soc

λες να παω κ σε αλλον γιατρο?

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω Σωκρατη... κατσε να μας πουν και τα αλλα παιδια την γνωμη τους!

----------


## jk21

για την ιμβερμεκτινη δεν το ξερω αλλα ισως η περιεκτικοτητα της στο διαλυτη (καποιο απο τα εκδοχα ) να ειναι μικροτερη στο φαρμακο που του εδωσε και να μην αρκει η μια σταγονα 

για την αντιβιωση χορηγειται σε περιπτωσεις ακαρεων οταν ο γιατρος κρινει οτι ο βαθμος αναπτυξης τους εχει δημιουργησει φλεγμονη στο αναπνευστικο .η συγκεκριμενη ειναι φθοριοκινολονη 3ης γεννιας ,

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marbofloxacin

στην ιδια κατηγορια με την ενροφλοξασινη του baytril .αρκετα ισχυρη .οταν τελειωσει η θεραπεια να δωσεις πολυβιταμινη που να εχει απαραιτητα βιταμινες β μεσα .οσο θα δινεις αντιβιωση να προσεχεις να μην υπαρχει καμμια πηγη ασβεστιου στο κλουβι .εξαφανιζεις σουπιοκοκκαλο ή γυψοπετρουλα  ,δεν δινεις τσοφλι αυγου , δεν δινεις τιποτα που να εχει ασβεστιο .το ασβεστιο εμποδιζει την απορροφηση της αντιβιωσης γιατι αντιδρα με το φθοριο

----------


## mitsman

> προληπτικα μου εδωσε την αντιβιωση.μου συναιστησε να βαλω κ στο αρσενικο προληπτικα στο νερο του κ παν ενδεχομενο


Αυτο πως σου ακουγεται ΔΗμητρη?

----------


## soc

παιδια το χαρτι που εδωσε αναφερει[ιμβερμεκτινη 0,12%] κ η μαρμποφλοξακινη 2%] χθες την εβρασα ενα αυγουλακι..να της το αφαιρεσω?

----------


## mitsman

το αυγο το αλλαζουμε καθημερινα πρωτον!και δευτερον αν αφαιρεσεις το τσοφλι εισαι μια χαρα!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι την εδωσε προληπτικα στο θηλυκο ... απλα δεν εκανε εξεταση (αν πιστευει οτι υπαρχει λοιμωξη στο αναπνευστικο δεν ειναι και ευκολο να γινει σε μικρο πουλι ) και εδωσε καποια ευρεως φασματος να ειναι πιο σιγουρος .πιστευω οτι περισσοτερο φοβαται μικροβιακη λοιμωξη παρα ακαρεα . για τον αρσενικο αν τα πουλια δεν βρεθηκανε στο ιδιο κλουβι ,το να δωσει τοσο ισχυρη αντιβιωση ειναι τραβηγμενο για μενα .ισως καποια πιο ελαφρια μην τυχον φοβαται μολυνση μεσω σπορων ή σκευων .εκεινος ξερει καλυτερα

----------


## soc

παιδια απλως για το αρσενικο φοβαται μηπως μεσω αερα κολησει..  αυτο μου ειπε...ευτυχως τα εχω σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια..σωστα ειπες οτι δεν μπορει ευκολα να κανει σωστη διαγνωση σε μικρο πουλακι

----------


## mariakappa

σωκρατη εγω θα ειμαι πιο αυστηρη απο τα παιδια και θα σου πω να ακολουθησεις τις συμβουλες τους που με βρισκουν απολυτα συμφωνη.εχω καει απο βλακειες γιατρου και τωρα πια ξερω.ισως ο γιατρος να ηταν υπερβολικος για να καλυψει το τομαρι του αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι το καλυτερο για το πουλι.μιλαμε για καναρινι και οχι για γοριλλα! η υπερβολη μπορει να το βλαψει.

----------


## soc

καθε συμβουλη ειναι καλοδεχουμενη μαρια....γιαυτο αλλωστε αναρτησα αμεσως τι εγινε στον γιατρο αλλα κ την αγωγη που μου εδωσε γιανα μου πειτε τις αποψεις σας...αλλωστε ειμαι πρωταρης σε με τετοια κατασταση κ προσπαθω να μαθω τι πρεπει να κανω,το πως να το κανω αλλα κ γιατι το κανω.

----------


## jk21

Μαρια για την αντιβιωση ο γιατρος ασχετα αν μιλησε για προληψη ισως εκρινε απο το ακουσμα του πουλιου οτι απαιτειται .για την ιβερμεκτινη ,συνεχιζω να λεω οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να εδωσε σκευασμα ακριβως ιδιο με το πουλμοσαν που η δραστικη ουσια σε ενα καναρινια αρκει να ειναι και πρεπει να ειναι μονο μια σταγονα .οι γιατροι ξερουν και σκευασματα αλλων εταιριων .το αν εχει κανει σωστη συσταση για τη δοση και αν εχει συστησει σωστη επαναληψη ,θα μπορουσε να το ξαναρωτησει ,λεγοντας οτι ακουσε στο φορουμ για μια σταγονα μονο ιβερμεκτινης και για μικροτερο κενο αναμεσα στις ημερες επαναχορηγησης .απο κει και περα ο γιατρος θα παρει την ευθυνη 

στη σελιδα 17 , 18 και 19 εδω περα ,μπορεις να δεις ολα τα παρακατω που κυκλοφορουν εγκεκριμενα στη χωρα μας .αυτα ειναι και για μεγαλυτερα ζωα .με καταλληλες αραιωσεις απο τους γιατρους χορηγουνται και στα μικροτερα .καλως ή κακως τα σκευασματα για μικρα ζωα πχ πουλμοσαν ,οπως και αλλα φαρμακα που κυκλοφορουνε ελευθερα στα πετσοπ δεν περνανε απο τετοιες εγκρισεις του κρατους .δεν τους ενδιαφερουν και πολυ τα μικρα μη παραγωγικα ζωα (που δεν ειναι για την ανθρωπινη διατροφη ) .αντιθετα το vetermec της veterin υπαρχει .

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/el_EL/...C500060250.pdf

Ελλάδα
Norbrook Laboratories Limited Station Works Camlough Road Newry BT35 6JP Country Down Northern Ireland
*Noromectin 1%* 1% Ενέσιμο Διάλυμα
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Ελλάδα
Norbrook Laboratories Limited Station Works Camlough Road Newry BT35 6JP Country Down Northern Ireland
*Paramectin 1%* 1% Ενέσιμο Διάλυμα
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Ελλάδα
VIRBAC DE PORTUGAL Laboratorios Lda Rua Dionísio Saraiva, Lote 1,
1° Andar, Sala 2, 2080-104 Almeirim Portugal
*VIRBAMEC*
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Ελλάδα
ECO Animal Health Ltd 78 Coombe Road New Malden Surrey KT3 4QS United Kingdom
*ECOMECTIN*
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
18/71
Κράτος
μέλος
Κάτοχος της άδειας κυκλοφορίας και
διεύθυνση
Επινοηθείσα
ονομασία
Περιεκτικότητα Ζωικό είδος Οδός
χορήγησης
Συνιστώμενη δόση
Ελλάδα
ECO Animal Health Ltd 78 Coombe Road New Malden Surrey KT3 4QS United Kingdom
*Qualimec*
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Ελλάδα
Chanelle Pharmaceuticals Manufacturing Ltd., Loughrea, Co. Galway, Ireland
*Animec Inj. Sol.*
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Ελλάδα
VETERIN ABEE Aspropyrgos Attikis 19300 Greece
*VETERMEC*
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Ελλάδα
PNG Gerolymatos S.A. 13, Asklipiou 145 68 KRYONERI, ATTICA Greece
*VALANEQ*
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Ελλάδα
Cross Vetpharm Group Ltd, Broomhill Road Tallaght Dublin 24 Ireland
*MAXIMEC*
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή, πρόβατα:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
19/71
Κράτος
μέλος
Κάτοχος της άδειας κυκλοφορίας και
διεύθυνση
Επινοηθείσα
ονομασία
Περιεκτικότητα Ζωικό είδος Οδός
χορήγησης
Συνιστώμενη δόση
Ελλάδα
SCHERING PLOUGH SA 65,Ag Dimitriou 17455, Athens Greece
*TIZOVAL*
Ιβερμεκτίνη 10 mg/ml
Βοοειδή, χοίροι
Υποδορίως
Βοοειδή:
200 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους
Χοίροι:
300 μg ιβερμεκτίνης/kg σωματικού βάρους

----------


## mariakappa

το καλοκαιρι ενα καναρινι του θειου μου ειχε προβλημα με ακαρεα στα ποδια.του ειχα πει να βαλει πουλμοζαν και να κανει επαναληψη σε 8 μερες.αυτος, απο αγαπη για το πουλι και οχι γιατι δεν με πιστεψε, θεωρησε οτι επρεπε να το παει στο γιατρο.ο γιατρουδακος του εβαλε 2 !! σταγονες και του ειπε να ξαναβαλει αλλες 2 στην επαναληψη.εννοειται οτι το καημενο δεν ζει πια.το πιο απλο που επρεπε να κανει ηταν να διαβασει τις οδηγιες αλλα οι περισσοτεροι θεωρουν τον εαυτο τους αυθεντια.γι'αυτο φοβαμαι οτι 3 σταγονες ειναι πολλες. αλλα οπως σωστα ειπες να παρει τηλεφωνο να το διευκρινησει.
τωρα οσον αφορα την προληπτικη θεραπεια και στο αλλο διαφωνω καθετα.γιατι ενα πουλι που δεν εχει σημαδια αρρωστιας να παρει μια τοσο ισχυρη αντιβιωση?εγω παντως δεν θα εδινα.οπως και δεν εδωσα σε ολα για το προβλημα που ειχα.και ευτυχως ειναι ολα καλα.

----------


## jk21

αν του εδινες pulmosan τοτε θα ημουν καθετα και εγω . ή και καποιο αντιστοιχο σε περιεκτικοτητα .δεν το ξερω για αυτο λεω να ρωτησει 

για την αντιβιωση την τοσο ισχυρη στον αρσενικο προληπτικα διαφωνω και γω .εκεινος αποφασιζει .στη θηλυκια που εχει το προβλημα να την δωσει .εκεινος ειδε το πουλι απο κοντα εκεινος ξερει

----------


## mariakappa

για την θηλυκια κι εγω συμφωνω.αν και οπως παντα εχει επιλεχτει η πιο δυνατη ωστοσο μαλλον θα επρεπε να παρει.

----------


## soc

παρακολουθω με προσοχη αυτα που λετε κ θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης.τοσες αποψεις ανταλλαξαμε στο σαιτ για φαρμακα κ θεραπιες,τελικα αυτα που μου εδωσε ο γιατρος καλα εκανε κ μου τα εδωσε?βλεπετε πουθενα κατι μεμπτο στην ολη ιστορια?πειτε μου να προλαβω να διορθωσω οτι λαθος εχει δημιουργηθει

----------


## mariakappa

δωσε κανονικα την αντιβιωση στην θηλυκια αλλα μην δωσεις, κατα τη γνωμη μας, στον αρσενικο εαν δεν εχεις σημαδια αρρωστιας.οσον αφορα την ιβεμερκτινη για τα ακαρεα ομως παρε τηλεφωνο τον γιατρο για να ξεκαθαρισεις την ακριβη δοση που πρεπει να δωσεις.εμεις γνωριζουμε 2 σκευασματα για ακαρεα.και των 2 οι οδηγιες αναφερουν για μια σταγονα και οχι τρεις.διαφορετικα το πουλι δηλητηριαζεται.εμεις ομως δεν ξερουμε μηπως η ουσια ειναι "νερωμενη" και γι'αυτο σου ειπε να δωσεις 3.πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισεις εαν εχει γινει λαθος ή δινεις 3 σταγονες γιατι η ουσια ειναι διαλυμενη.

----------


## soc

μαρια στο χαρτι που μου εδωσε γραφει[ιβερμεκτίνη 0,12%]..σε λεει τιποτα αυτο?οσο αφορα τις σταγονες μου ειπε 3 φορες καθε 4 εβδομαδες

----------


## mariakappa

οχι δεν μου λεει κατι.να του πεις πως ειδες καπου οτι η θεραπεια για τα ακαρεα ειναι 1 σταγονα για καναρινι και επαναλαμβανεται μετα απο 8 μερες.και γι'αυτο τον παιρνεις για να επιβεβαιωσεις οτι καταλαβες σωστα αυτα που σου ειπε.

----------


## jk21

εμενα μου λεει .ειναι και η περιεκτικτοτητα του pulmosan σε ιβερμεκτινη .αρα οι παραπανω σταγονες απο την μια ειναι λαθος αν δεν εχει κανει παρεμβαση με αραιωση του !!! του το επισημαινεις οτι παντου στο δικτυο αντιστοιχο σκευασμα εχει οδηγια για 1 σταγονα σε καναρινι  .επισης οτι υπαρχουν αναφορες ατομων που οι γιατροι τους τους συστηνουν επαναληψη καθε 8ημερο

----------


## mariakappa

πως ειναι η κυρια μας σημερα?

----------


## soc

χαιρετω την ομορφη παρεα μας....ζητω ταπεινα συγνωμη για την απουσια μου αυτες τις μερες αλλα ηθελα να βεβαιωθω πληρως οτι η κυρια μας ειναι εντελως καλα...με χαρα σας ανακοινωνω οτι η κυρια ειναι υγειεστατη τωρα ξεφυγαμε τον κινδυνο κ αρχισε να "παιζει" με τον αρσενικο μου εξ αποστασεως...απο ορεξη κ διαθεση αλλα τιποτα να μην την ματιαξω την κουκλα μου..σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον σας αλλα κ τις πολυτιμες συμβουλες που δωσατε!!!να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0062:

----------


## tarirs

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Πολυ χαρηκα.... Μπραβο σε ολους σας !!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

το μπραβο αξίζει στον Σωκρατη που δεν το πηρε αψηφιστα και εκανε οτι επρεπε!

----------


## ninos

Αυτά είναι ωραία νέα.. Μπράβο Σωκράτη  :Happy:

----------

